# Front Outer CV joint dismantle.



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright so the story is i have 2 front spare axles with ripped boots sitting in my garage, im going to fix them, sell them and stick some rhino's in the front take other front stock pair out then sell them. Im stuck at repairing my spares. Im replacing the front right outer boot, and i have the joint off the shaft, But how to i take the cage/race/bearings out to clean them? Ive done it before but i forgot, and if there's already a thread on how to take it out someone show me because i looked. Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got the bearings out how do the cage and race come out?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Got the race out sprayed cup and cage with lots of brake cleaner it's all good


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

u got any tricks on how to get the hub off? or am I doing extra work that is not needed?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The Hub for the Wheel? not sure what you mean. To get the axles nut off It's easiest to do it with the wheel still on the bike. Just put the right size socket on a ratchet and put it on the wheel and step on the ratchet to loosen it then jack it up and then remove the wheel and then the nut and the hub will come off. But if you have aftermarket wheels most of the time you can't do this because there is no hole in the center. If you have aftermarket wheels you have to jack the bike off takes the wheel off and do the same process as above. BUT make sure you either have a person to hold the bike when you step on it, and if not get a proper jack! you don't want the bike to fall over. Thats how I do it anyway. It will also be easier if you use a (torque wrench) the about 2ft arm with a 1/2" drive no ratchet.. its name is eluding me...


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ya that 24 or 27 mm nut there and ya I got the ss108's on, they have a center cap looking thing, may look into getting that off too help. I have it off already and have been using a breaker bar to try and break it free as I dont have a impact and am getting some serious flex out of the breaker bar and not a budge. Getting kinda frustrated with it


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

liquid wrench or maybe try heating the nut up , When I did mine had same issue thought I was gonna snap my braker bar .


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

well I have been hitting it with wd40 every few hours last night, hopefully that helps today, gonna go out and try and break it free

no luck, might have to go impact shopping today cause there is no way this thing is gonna move for me doin it this way


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

electric impact solved that problem, now to get the race and cage off, here is a pic of where I am currently at, gotta shut down for the night as I probably work around midnight, but would love some tips on how to get the cage off for when I get back from work. This is my first time at this so any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright first to get the shaft out. To do that i Put my axle bar in a vice, then i made a makeshift staging to lift the very end of the outercup (Where the threads for nut are don't lift the cup itself because it will just be harder and stuff will go flying for last step) And made it level with the axle bar. (Don't use valueable things to hold it up all straight cause theyll most likely fall of the bench/fall over whatever) You make the cup level with the axle bar, so that you won't damage the race/cage/bearings. Then while everything is level take a piece of wood and put it against the cup and give the piece of wood 1 good smack with a hammer and it should compress the C-clip inside and should come off easily.

Next when the outer joint is separated from the axle bar you need to take the Bearings out 1 by 1. Start on any random one by pushing the OPPOSITE side of the cage DOWN. This will raise the bearing you want and lift it out of the cup so it can't be popped out.(sometimes the bearings will easily fall out when exposed sometimes they'll need to be popped out with a small screw driver). After you remove 1, do the OPPOSITE bearing to it(the side you pushed down) And push down the side that you just removed the first from. Then remove that one and repeat the steps for the other 4. The cage and "Race" (the center piece the axle bar goes through) Will become "unblanced" as you remove bearings, so its harder to remove the ones left, just be patient and make the necessary pushes either on the cage or race to make the cage and race "balanced" so the bearings come out.

Once all the 6 bearings are out, you need to remove the "race" To be honest im not sure how i did this. The Cage and race with no bearings will spin 360 degrees in the cup without falling out, you need to get the race in a specific spot to be able to remove it from the cage. I just put it in random places and tried it. I think it will come out if you leave the cage as is as you took it apart (The Thinner ring compared to the back side) and you flip the race upside down it will come out that seems the easiest way. 

Then When only the cup and cage are left (You can not remove the cage from the cup, its in there) spray it with break cleaner to clean all the tight places inside the cup and cage (Dry and remove brake cleaner before reassembling). Then clean bearings and race completely and reassemble. LEAVE AXLE BAR OUT FOR NOW. I reassembled it clean as i knew putting grease in first and trying to reassemble it would be impossible, so I assembled it and left the bar out. Then the bag that comes with your new CV boot full of grease, I only cut a small corner off, and stuck it through the hole where the axles goes, and squeezed it from the inside out. Use the bag to plug the axle hole and it will squeeze grease right up around the bearings. Once this happens, stop. The next step is to slide the boot onto the axle bar(If you reuse stock clamps put the clamp on first then boot). Then place the axle bar back into the vice. Put the outer joint on it (be sure the splines are started and correct First!) Then you can use the same make shift scaffolding you used before to hold the outer joint flush to the axle bar. Then take a piece of wood(to prevent damage) and hit the end out the outer joint (the threaded area). Give it another good 1 hit (not too hard you don't need to smash it) And the C clip with compress and go back in and your joint is back together. After thats done be sure to take some grease and put it on top of the bearings/cage/race and smush it in with your finger, you want the hole assembly full of grease. Then you can put the rest of the grease you have left into the boot. Then simply put the boot on and you should be good to go! I hope this helps!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is a picture of the Cleaned Outer Joint after its been reassembled. You can use it for a reference if you forget how it goes back together.


----------

